# Crappie Porn



## fishmanjustfish (Oct 29, 2007)

Just some pics from yesterdays outing. Hope you enjoy! Of course it's Pineview.[attachment=1:2k957a98]Pineview Crappie 12-29-2007 005.JPG[/attachment:2k957a98]
[attachment=0:2k957a98]Pineview Crappie 12-29-2007 003.JPG[/attachment:2k957a98]


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Looks like a nice take home. Congrats!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Great lookin fish! Are there any trout in pineview? It seems like that res has a great mixed bag fish.


----------



## fishmanjustfish (Oct 29, 2007)

No trout to speak of. I'm sure there are a few but the place is best known for its Tiger Muskie, bass, crappie, and perch. The snow on the place was almost knee deep.


----------



## Kraizee (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice work!! How long were you out there for to catch those?


----------



## fishmanjustfish (Oct 29, 2007)

Went out for just the morning. The Crappie are the wierdest behaving this year, maybe its just early in the year. All the Crappie were caught in probably a 30 minute time span. No matter how many additional holes drilled, just couldn't figure where they ran off to. 

One thing is for sure, no more 'walking' around on that lake pulling everything. I noticed some had there snowmobiles on the ice. I won't fish it again without taking mine up. I don't know if four wheelers can even get around on that thick a snow. Looking outside right now, I bet there is another foot up there.


----------



## Kraizee (Sep 17, 2007)

Where were you fishing at if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Great lookin fish! Are there any trout in pineview? It seems like that res has a great mixed bag fish.


There is a population of trout in there, but not very big. Mostly browns, but a few bows too. One of my good friends caught a 32" brown trolling for tigers... it was a monster.


----------



## fishmanjustfish (Oct 29, 2007)

We were off Browning Point.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

fishmanjustfish said:


> We were off Browning Point.


I want to try to fish Browning on Monday. Would you please answer a few questions for me?
Was the road plowed to where you park?
How deep was the water you were fishing in?
Thanks,
GrandpaD.


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

FC2Tuber said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > Great lookin fish! Are there any trout in pineview? It seems like that res has a great mixed bag fish.
> ...


About 10 years ago, my buddy iced a 24" brown trout on a light action ice rod. Talk about horse shoed! From the fight and obvious size of the then unseen fish, we, and half of the those off cemetary point, thought he had a tiger musky on the line. But a big ol' brown eventually popped up instead. Of course, back in the day, about 20 to 25 years ago and before, all Pineview had in it was trout.

Back to the original point of this thread, that's a helluva nice pile of slabs and yellow bellys! Way to go!


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Is the bite still short and subtle? Also are they coming of from deep enough that the air bladders are being burst?


----------



## bhiii (Sep 11, 2007)

I was also up there yesterday morning and got skunked in the narrows... Kastmasters tipped with mealies did me no good just off the bottom... How deep were the Crappie? Browning point...where's that?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

bhiii said:


> I was also up there yesterday morning and got skunked in the narrows... Kastmasters tipped with mealies did me no good just off the bottom... How deep were the Crappie? Browning point...where's that?


Kastmasters are too big for Perch and Crappie.
Use it for the weight and as an attracter, but fish something smaller under it.
Try a Rat Finkie, ginz worm, or a Maniac Gizzy Bug on a 1/32oz. jig head about 12" below the Kastmaster.
Add a meal or wax worm or a piece of Perch meat to the jig.

Drop your jigs down till they touch the bottom. Now reel back up 1 or 2 turns and stay very close to the bottom.
This is where the Perch are holding.
The Crappie are suspended higher up so reel up ever more to find them.
You may even do away with the Kastmaster all together and just use 2 jigs. One smaller than the other one. I like 1 1/2" jigs or smaller for Pan Fish.


----------



## bhiii (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the tip Grandpa D. I think I"ll give it a try again tomorrow..


----------

